# beardie dieing help please!!



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Our beardie is in pain & we dunno what to do. we cant take him to the vets as our car is broken down.what he is doing is puffing out his stomoch & every once & every once and a while opening his mouth.also the temperatures are fine.and there is locusts running around in the viv. please help. many thanks xx.:help:


----------



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*??*

What Could We Do To Make Him More Comfortable????? Or To Even Save Him


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

how old and whats temp


----------



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

hes about 4 months the temps are 82.6 & 105.2


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

are you really sure hes dying, the puff out and open theyre mouths when theyre at a good temperature as they dont sweat its how they thermo regulate. and they puff out when threatened or taking in more heat


----------



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

but he is only puffing out every once & a while. he has got his face to the floor & lying down in a funny (not literly) posision with his back legs spread out. he also has calcium sand n his muth but i think that is from having his head on the floor.


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

who told u to use calcium sand?????????


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

remove calcium sand and try giving him a warm bath


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

hmmm could be compaction do you moniter him when he eats to prevent him ingesting substrate.

mine are quite lazy and lay spread out too.


----------



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*yes*

yes we do monitor him. but he never eats much when were watching s not completely sure


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

As always, picture will really help. But most of all dont panick. Hurry up with some pictures of him/her in the position its in now.


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

hummmmm a very sticky subject, i use calci sand and never had any problems most people just chose not to use it huni, as for the beardie i think you should try and get it to a vet, is there no one that can take you? 

as previously mensioned a warm bath, just a suggestion try turning the temp down to about 95 i have mine at that and never had a problem 

i dont mean to sound stroppy if i do im not good with typing 

i hope hes ok and picks up soon


----------



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*soz*

soz peeps cant put a pic up cuz cant work out to do it,so i will describe it.. his/her back legs are sparead out. its arms are tucked under.Also he sort of has his head down. Hope this helped


----------



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thanks All For Your Help*

Thanks All For Your Help. I think the prob is that its eathier impactation or starved as hes not eating.Hes even not eating and the locusts just climb on him.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

perservere... take out the substrate, up the temps to 110F-115F... just put kitchen towel down for the time being... may not be the calci sand but i'd minimise the risk whilst the little ones poorly... try a luke warm back shoulder depth and rub his tummy gently... what size food are you using x


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

have you tried feeding him on anything else ? some beardies can be v v fussy, mine doesnt like crickets, also what size are you trying him on ? 
As alot of other people said try giving him a warm bath , but how you have discribed him laying is how mine lays most of the time and its just him chillin and having a bask. 
Try offering him some other type of food, if he doesnt pick up and your that worried, get him to the vets and checked, or have you tried calling the vet and asking for advice ? hopefully by the time you have read this his started to pic up


----------



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*not to sure*

i think he might of gone now im really upset but still not to sure ....


----------



## legion (Jan 12, 2009)

*poorly beardie*

a silly question but has he been drinking if he cant find the water this could make him poorly to.
i really hope he is ok
best of luck
legion


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

he needs a vet!now!

use a taxi!!! car is not the only way to travel!


----------



## snakeboy28 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi there im in my 2nd year of veterinary training and all i can suggest if you cant get to the vets is bath him in some warm water this will relax him and will also hopefully make him poo (if its an impaction this will help)What uvb do you have??you need a 10% strip light,Also the food you feed him please dont give him anything bigger than the space between his eyes,Also dont give him any lettuce,If he does not perk up after a bath the only other thing i can suggest is dilute some nutrabol or calcium powder in room temp water and give him it through an oral syringe,Make sure his temps are ok and please please remove the calci sand its not good for small beardies at all,Hope this helps


----------



## Dave8706 (Sep 23, 2009)

id do as above, is he layin in direct basking light? or in shade. not moving at all, no interest in food, may be as people have sead, impaction, along with the possabillity of brumation.
wether hes perked up or not, id get into a vet asap


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Beardies do puff their beardies out and lay stretched out with their legs behind them, that's normal, but like everyone else has mentioned it's the calcium sand in his mouth that's worrying. Have you removed the calcium sand from his viv now? I know there's much debate but best to be sure, especially as he's young. How long have his legs been stretched out for, are they immobile? Has he moved at all today? Best to take the locusts out for the moment if they're crawling over him, how big are they by the way? How long has he not been eating for? Did you give him a bath? Sorry a lot of questions but I'm just trying to help. If he has calcium sand in his mouth and hasn't moved all day please please get him to a vets, I don't know what area you're in but try to find a herp vet. Keep him warm when you take him, wrap him in a blanket with a hot water bottle underneath his carrier or similar.


----------



## beardies_r_us (Aug 8, 2009)

Please do keep us updated, i feel sorry for the little mite  

Has he/she been getting all of the relevant vitamins/dehydration? I'm not nagging or anything, i wasn't perfect when i started with beardies, mine got the shakes from calcium deficiency... which was soon fixed 

Is the beardy ok??


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

mine does this, usually when they puff out they are shedding it losens the skin also opening there mouth lets it cool them down for when they get a bit hot. Definatley not dieing rofl and take sand out, it's waaay to young for it to have that as a substrate


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

Omg sorry, no helpful comments but i hope hes ok! my brothers beardie stopped eatin before an movin... it ended up been that he kept hidin from the uv and wasnt gettin enough of it so he had bad bones. 

Hope hes ok... but do as ppl say defnitly.. calci sand is reallly bad for alot of animals! especaily so young if it is young as ppl on here are sayin.... a small bath in the sink i think warm bath will defnitly help him to cool down... feel a little btter etc. 

even get him out the viv an let him sit on the sofa/bed or sumthing for a little while..... Maybe sumthing wrong if hes actin out of character... 

hope youre not talkin any more cos uve rushed to the vets or realised hes ok...... All the best xxxxx


----------



## beardy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks everyone for all your help i did the advice that you told but sadly he passed away over night. thinking about getting another in later months but still not sure i think it was inpaction we are all upset we thorght the bath helped but mabye not... im rying to work out if it was something that i did or not, but anyway thanks for all your help

Tiffany Bower


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry to hear he died!


----------



## KING_GONZO (Apr 21, 2009)

im so sorry to hear he has died. poor little fella


----------

